#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  第三次獸設...這次採用了電繪((好醜阿阿阿

## 幻魂血牙

嘗試電繪，再畫了一次的獸設。
畫的很不好，因為我很懶
上色好難ww

----------


## 狼狗傑

我覺得型還不錯
比起上一次的手繪身形刻得更用心更有稜有角
比較可惜的是圖有點小（喂

----------


## 帝獵

噬血的設定看起來真的超帥的
蠻帥狼的感覺~
但圖真的有點小，看不太清楚小細節QWQ

----------


## 幻魂血牙

抱歉抱歉，忙著出國的事，晚回了
其實對著她按下左鍵，再按一次左鍵
就會變的很大喔OUO
真的喔~~很大XDD
不過，對於著色這東西我還真的不會
希望有獸能交交我OWO/
也謝謝你們的讚賞喔

----------


## 爾度拉

本獸看到獸設的一對“後腿”好像有點離地，如果站立的話應該不會有點提起了的感覺

黑紅是不錯的配色，也很好啊

上色方面其實可以開始想想光暗的處理，用密度小的筆加上光和暗的色調去加光暗效果，令“自己” 黑顯得更真

----------


## 幻魂血牙

謝謝edora的教學
現在也在努力畫我的頭像
我會努力的(っ• ω• )っ

----------


## 狼の寂

畫得很帥喲w
純黑色的毛色與紅色的圖騰真是格外的相配呢  ：3
不過希望註記眼瞳的顏色
然後圖的規格有些小，下次可以嘗試開大一點的圖層

咱是都用 B4尺寸的啦w  (根本太大了x

繼續加油唄  ：3

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

畫的真好~~~ 圖有點小看得不是很清楚,黑色配紅色的斑紋好好看!

紅色的斑紋在肢體輪廓上,等肢體動起來那種律動感真是棒透了!> < 


題外話,我之前畫的設定感覺很白癡耶!XDDD

好想買電繪來玩玩,不過我還沒學好基礎,暫且不買~~~~

----------


## 拉吉

眼神 看起來很有自信 很帥氣
顏色也很漂亮 黑色 紅色
爪子好像很利

----------

